# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d’Italia 2016

## PeeHoo

Kolme henkilökohtaista aika-ajoa, ei joukkueaika-ajoa. Erikoista, mutta kuka hyötyy?

----------


## Mikha

No Vueltan perusteella voisi veikata Dumoulinia. Tosin toi eka ITT on alle 10km, joten se ei hyödynnä isosti ketään. Ja kolmas on sitten ylämäkeen - paljon riippuu siitä kuinka jyrkkään mäkeen. Lisäksi Girossahan perinteisesti riittää kovia vuoristoetappeja, mikä syö tempokuskien etua kokonaiskilvassa.

----------


## kolistelija

Keitäs nämä maailman tempokärkeen kuuluvia mäkimiehiä on...? Se mikä tossa on huomioitavaa on juurikin tuo mäkitempo, jossa tasamaatempoa huonommin ajavat mäkimiehet voivat loistaa. Esimerkiksi Quintana.

----------


## tiger

> Keitäs nämä maailman tempokärkeen kuuluvia mäkimiehiä on...? Se mikä tossa on huomioitavaa on juurikin tuo mäkitempo, jossa tasamaatempoa huonommin ajavat mäkimiehet voivat loistaa. Esimerkiksi Quintana.



Eräs A. Contador tulee ensimmäisenä mieleen.  Tosin Alberto vissiin jättää Giron ensi vuonna (hänen viimeisenä kilpavuonna?)  väliin ja keskittyy patonkimaan kierrokseen. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mikha

Niin ja tietty Froomellekin varmaan sopisi myös ITT. Mutta eiköhän hänkin keskity TdF:een. Ensi kaudesta tekee mielenkiintoisen myös Rion olympialaiset, joka vaikuttaa siihen mihin kisoihin kukakin osallistuu. Esim Vuelta alkaa heti olympialaisten jälkeen.

----------


## Samuli

Mahdollinen reitti: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/2016...-presentation/

Froomen ensi kesän suunnitelmat:http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froo...ympics-double/

----------


## Googol

Aika paljon aika-ajoa ja vähän vuoria (varsinkin jos tulee lunta). Erikoista.

----------


## PeeHoo

Pitää varmaankin sanoa, että usko kolmeen aika-ajoon perustuu reitistä vuodettuihin tietoihin. Reittiä ei ole julkaistu virallisesti.

----------


## Googol

> Pitää varmaankin sanoa, että usko kolmeen aika-ajoon perustuu reitistä vuodettuihin tietoihin. Reittiä ei ole julkaistu virallisesti.



Oltaisiinkohan siellä oltu niin fiksuja, että virallisille sivuille olisi laitettu väärä reittiyhteenveto muka vahingossa nähtäväksi.

----------


## Samuli

Girossa on varmuudella ainakin kaksi aika-ajoa, sen järjestäjät ovat kertoneet.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/2016...e-netherlands/
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/2016...nti-vineyards/

----------


## Googol

*99. Giro d'Italia, 6.5.-29.5.2016*

*pe 6.5., 1. etappi, Apeldoorn - Apeldoorn, 9,8 km (ITT)*


*la 7.5., 2. etappi, Arnhem - Nijmegen, 190 km*


*su 8.5., 3. etappi, Nijmegen - Arnhem, 189 km*


*ti 10.5., 4. etappi, Catanzaro - Praia a Mare, 191 km*


*ke 11.5., 5. etappi, Praia a Mare - Benevento, 233 km*


*to 12.5., 6. etappi, Ponte - Roccaraso (Aremogna), 185 km*


*pe 13.5., 7. etappi, Sulmona - Foligno, 210 km*


*la 14.5., 8. etappi, Foligno - Arezzo, 169 km*


*su 15.5., 9. etappi, Radda in Chianti - Greve in Chianti, 40,4 km (ITT)*


*ma 16.5., LEPOPÄIVÄ*

*ti 17.5., 10. etappi, Campi Bisenzio - Sestola, 216 km*


*ke 18.5., 11. etappi, Modena - Asolo, 212 km*


*to 19.5., 12. etappi, Noale - Bibione, 168 km*


*pe 20.5., 13. etappi, Palmanova - Cividale del Friuli, 161 km*


*la 21.5., 14. etappi, Farra d'Alpago - Corvara, 210 km*


*su 22.5., 15. etappi, Castelrotto - Alpe di Siusi, 10,8 km (MTT)*


*ma 23.5., LEPOPÄIVÄ*

*ti 24.5., 16. etappi, Bresanone - Andalo, 133 km*


*ke 25.5., 17. etappi, Molveno - Cassano d'Adda, 196 km*


*to 26.5., 18. etappi, Muggiò - Pinerolo, 234 km*


*pe 27.5., 19. etappi, Pinerolo - Risoul, 161 km*


*la 28.5., 20. etappi, Guillestre - S.Anna di Vinadio, 134 km*


*su 29.5., 21. etappi, Cuneo - Torino, 150 km*

----------


## PeeHoo

Kiitos Googolille: aihe on ajoissa hyvässä kunnossa ja varmasti laajeneekin vielä.

----------


## bisping

Eihän tää Giron suuntautuminen enemmän ja enemmän kohti Touria ole enää mikään ihme, kun Acquarone vaihdettiin Zomegnanin tilalle. Acquaronen tavoitehan on ollut alusta asti tehdä Girosta muutakin kuin pelkkä italialaisten keskinäinen kisa. Temposta olisin itse pitänyt enemmän, jos se olisi ollut kokonaan tasainen. Nyt tuo on vähän tuollainen niinkuin kahtena viime vuonna ja tarkoituksena tuntuu vähän olevan minimoida vuorikauriiden tappiot. Plussaa noin muuten jälleen rohkeudesta jättää tylsät loppunousut pois. On siellä tietysti Risoul ja toi kuudennen etapin nousu mutta muuten aika kiva. Kirimiesten, tai ainakin Matthewsin/Saganin/Degenkolbin/etc etappeja tuolla on jotain 10.

Mitä taas Vueltaan tulee niin eihän sitä kukaan muu pidä päätavoitteenaan kuin kahdessa aikaisemmassa kisassa pettyneet ajajat ja ehkä pari kaveria, jotka eivät menestyisi Tourilla ja Girossa vaan haluavat itselleen väsyneitä miehiä vastaan. Sen takia ei taida kauheasti tehdä osallistujalistaan muutoksia tuo, että on olympiavuosi.

----------


## kukavaa

> Plussaa noin muuten jälleen rohkeudesta jättää tylsät loppunousut pois.



Que?

Toivottavasti ei mene pilalle vaan säilyy yhtä tapahtuma rikkaana kuin pari edellistä vedosta.

----------


## bisping

Risoul on 13 kilometriä pitkä nousu, jossa liikutaan viimeiset 10 kilometriä 6,5-8,5% välissä. Tuollaiset loppunousut takaavat sen, ettei kyseisellä etapilla tapahdu yhtään mitään ennen viimeistä kolmea kilometriä. Samoin kuin kirietapeilla, et tuollaiseen loppunousuun päättyvällä etapilla missaa yhtään mitään vaikka alkaisit katselemaan etappia vasta 10 minuuttia ennen sen loppua. Tänä vuonnahan ei loppunousuja ollut kuin 3 ja niistäkin vain 2 pituudeltaan yli 10 kilometriä. Tän vuoden Giro oli reitiltään yksi parhaimpia Grand Toureja tällä vuosituhannella suurimmaksi osaksi tuon takia.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Hah! Nijmegen: Alexin ja Eddien kotikaupunki, excellent! 

Näköjään yritetään tehdä reitistä houkuttelevaa Dumuläänsille  :Kieli pitkällä:  No ehkä ei kuitenkaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

Risouliin päättyvällä 19. etapilla on toinenkin mahtinousu, Colle dell'Agnello/Col Agnel, mutta sen huipulta on lähes 45 km Risoulin alkuun eli luultavasti liian pitkä matka jotta kokonaiskilpailun kärkimiesten ja heidän talliensa kannattaisi yrittää yllättävän aikaista ratkaisua - muuten kuin silkasta epätoivosta. 

Cima Coppi voi tietenkin houkutella nimekkäitäkin tavoittelijoita. joten vissiä mielenkiintoa voi tulla sen suhteen kestävätko hatkan vahvimmat maaliin asti. Ja jo ennen sitä tietysti sen suhteen pakottaako sää järjestäjät tekemään muutoksia reittiin.

Onneksi ajajat tekevät loppujen lopuksi kilpailun - eikä reitti, vaikka jotkut reitit ovat otollisempia tapahtumarikkaalle ja/tai taktisesti yllättävälle kilpailulle.

----------


## bisping

Se on aivan tosi, että ajajat tekevät kilpailun mutta siitä samasta syystä pitkä loppunousu useimmiten jää tuhnuksi. Ajajat kuitenkin ovat pääosin ihmisiä. Tuollainen etappi, jossa ei ole loppunousua kuin ehkä 3-4 kilometriä mutta jossa kuitenkin on paljon muuta kivuttavaa, ovat yleensä viihdyttäviä sen takia, kun siellä ei ole sellaista kiveen hakattua paikkaa, jossa pitää iskeä. Etappi 14 esimerkiksi on aivan loistava. 13 ja 10 ovat myös aika kiinnostavan näköisiä.  

Vähän nyt sivuan Touria tässä mutta paljon puhuttiin, että tän vuoden Ranskan ympäriajo ois ollu jotenki Quintanalle erityisen suosiollinen, koska siellä ei ollut yhtään tasaista aika-ajoa. Unohdettiin kuitenkin se, ettei ollut myöskään yhtään kunnollista vuorietappia. Kaipaisinkin sellaista yhdistelmää Grand Tourille (ihan Quintana vs Froome asetelmaa ajatellen), jossa olisi 50 kilometrin henkilökohtainen tempo, aivan tasainen ja mielellään jollain tuulisella seudulla ja sille pariksi sitten 200 kilometriä ylittävä vuorietappi, josta löytyisi se 3 Hors Categorien vuorta. Tää kappalehan on täysin ristiriidassa ton ensimmäisen kanssa mutta Froome ja Quintana nyt ovatkin asia erikseen.  :Hymy:

----------


## bucinebikers

Giron etapit 14, 15 sekä 16 alkuosaa katsomaan. Olen menossa 18-25.5 Innsbrukiin ja sieltä fillarilla kyseisiä etappeja tsekkaan, matkaa 120km., sain vielä 10-20 km päähän etapeista majoituksen. Saanoisinkin että alkaa hotellit olla buukattuna aikas hyvin runsaasta tarjonnasta huolimatta. Oliko kenelläkään samanlaisia suunnitelmia? :Hymy:

----------


## .jon

On kyllä hurja reitti, ja viime vuodet Giro on ollu Touria kiinnostavampi. Vissiin olympialaiset vähän himmentää tän vuoden starttilistoja, mutta mahdollisesti sitä jännittävämpi skaba tulossa? Eurosport Player tilattu, cyclingfeverissä tiimi kasassa, enää puuttuu italialaiset viinit ja sitten olen valmis  :Hymy: 

Podiumilta yrittää töniä muita pois ainakin Valverde, Nibali, Landa, Majka ja Domoulin?

----------


## ilmora

Alustava Giron rosteri:

*AG2R La Mondiale*
POZZOVIVO Domenico
BONNAFOND Guillaume
DOMONT Axel
DUPONT Hubert
GRETSCH Patrick
HOULE Hugo
KADRI Biel
MONTAGUTI Matteo
PERAUD Jean Christophe
Director: KASPUTIS Arturas

*Astana Pro Team**
NIBALI Vincenzo
AGNOLI Valerio
CAPECCHI Eros
FUGLSANG Jakob
KANGERT Tanel
KOZHATAYEV Bakhtiyar
MALACARNE Davide
SCARPONI Michele
ZEITS Andrey
Director: SHEFER Alexandr

*Bardiani – CSF*
PIRAZZI Stefano
ANDREETTA Simone
BARBIN Enrico
BOEM Nicola
BONGIORNO Francesco Manuel
CICCONE Giulio
COLBRELLI Sonny
MAESTRI Mirco
RUFFONI Nicola
Director: ZANATTA Stefano

*BMC Racing**
GILBERT Philippe
ATAPUMA HURTADO Darwin
DE MARCHI Alessandro
DILLIER Silvan
KUNG Stefan
OSS Daniel
QUINZIATO Manuel
ROSSKOPF Joseph
ZABEL Rick
Director: PIVA Valerio

*Cannondale Pro Cycling**
URAN URAN Rigoberto
CARDOSO Andre Fernando S.M.
CLARKE Simon
DOMBROWSKI Joseph Lloyd
FORMOLO Davide
MOSER Moreno
NAVARDAUSKAS Ramunas
VILLELLA Davide
Director: GUIDI Fabrizio

*Dimension Data**
ANTON HERNANDEZ Igor
FRAILE MATARRANZA Omar
HAAS Nathan
KUDUS GHEBREMEDHIN Merhawi
SBARAGLI Kristian
SIUTSOU Kanstantsin
THOMSON Jay Robert
VAN ZYL Johann
VENTER Jacobus
Director: HAMMOND Roger

*Etixx – Quick-Step**
JUNGELS Bob
BRAMBILLA Gianluca
DE LA CRUZ MELGAREJO David
KITTEL Marcel
SABATINI Fabio
SERRY Pieter
TRENTIN Matteo
VERONA QUINTANILLA Carlos
WISNIOWSKI Lukasz
Director: BRAMATI Davide

*FDJ**
DEMARE Arnaud
COURTEILLE Arnaud
DELAGE Mickael
FISCHER Murilo Antonio
GENIEZ Alexandre
KONOVALOVAS Ignatas
LE GAC Olivier
PINEAU Cédric
VAUGRENARD Benoit
Director: GUESDON Frederic

*Gazprom – Rusvelo*
KOLOBNEV Alexandr
RYBALKIN Alexey
ERSHOV Artur
FIRSANOV Sergey
FOLIFOROV Alexander
OVECHKIN Artem
SAVITSKIY Ivan
SEROV Alexander
SOLOMENNIKOV Andrey
Director: DEVOTI Michele

*Giant – Alpecin*
DUMOULIN Tom
ARNDT Nikias
DE BACKER Bert
HAGA Chad
JI Cheng
LUDVIGSSON Tobias
PREIDLER Georg
STAMSNIJDER Tom
TIMMER Albert
Director: REEF Marc

*IAM Cycling**
PELUCCHI Matteo
BRANDLE Matthias
HAUSSLER Heinrich
HOWARD Leigh
KLUGE Roger
TANNER David
WARBASSE Lawrence
WYSS Marcel
ZAUGG Oliver
Director: CHIESA Mario

*Katusha**
TAARAMAE Rein
BELKOV Maxim
KOCHETKOV Pavel
KUZNETSOV Viacheslav
LAGUTIN Sergey
PORSEV Alexander
SILIN Egor
TCATEVITCH Alexey
ZAKARIN Ilnur
Director: AZEVEDO Jose

*Lampre – Merida**
ULISSI Diego
CONTI Valerio
FERRARI Roberto
KOSHEVOY Ilia
MODOLO Sacha
MOHORIC Matej
MORI Manuele
NIEMIEC Przemyslaw
PETILLI Simone
Director: SCIREA Mario

*Lotto – Soudal*
WELLENS Tim
BAK Lars Ytting
DE BIE Sean
GREIPEL André
HANSEN Adam
LIGTHART Pim
MONFORT Maxime
ROELANDTS Jurgen
VANENDERT Jelle
Director: LEYSEN Bart

*LottoNL – Jumbo**
KRUIJSWIJK Steven
BATTAGLIN Enrico
CAMPENAERTS Victor
CASTELIJNS Twan
KEIZER Martijn
ROGLIC Primoz
TANKINK Bram
TJALLINGII Maarten
VAN EMDEN Jos
Director: BOVEN Jan

*Movistar**
VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
DOWSETT Alex
HERRADA LOPEZ José
MORENO BAZAN Javier
ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
SUTHERLAND Rory
SÜTTERLIN Jasha
VISCONTI Giovanni
Director: GARCIA ACOSTA Jose Vicente

*Nippo – Vini Fanitini**
CUNEGO Damiano
BERLATO Giacomo
BISOLTI Alessandro
BOLE Grega
DE NEGRI Pier Paolo
FILOSI Iuri
GROSU Eduard Michael
KUBOKI Kazushige
ZILIOLI Gianfranco
Director: GIULIANI Stefano

*Orica – GreenEdge**
CHAVES RUBIO Johan Esteban
BEWLEY Sam
EWAN Caleb
HEPBURN Michael
HOWSON Damien
MEZGEC Luka
PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
TUFT Svein
TXURRUKA Amets
Director: WHITE Matthew

*Southeast – Venezuela**
POZZATO Filippo
AMERZQUETA MORENO Julen
BELLETTI Manuel
BERTAZZO Liam
BUSATO Matteo
CONTI Samuele
MARECZKO Jakub
MARTINEZ Daniel
SANZ Enrique
Director: SCINTO Luca

*Team Sky**
LANDA MEANA Mikel
BOSWELL Ian
DEIGNAN Philip
HENAO GOMEZ Sebastian
HENAO MONTOYA Sergio Luis
KNEES Christian
LOPEZ GARCIA David
ROCHE Nicholas
VIVIANI Elia
Director: CIONI Dario

*Tinkoff**
MAJKA Rafal
BOARO Manuele
BRUTT Pavel
HERNANDEZ BLAZQUEZ Jesus
MCCARTHY Jay
POLJANSKI Pawel
ROVNY Ivan
PETROV Evgeny
TOSATTO Matteo
Director: CENGHIALTA Bruno

*Trek – Segafredo**
HESJEDAL Ryder
ALAFACI Eugenio
BOBRIDGE Jack
CANCELLARA Fabian
COLEDAN Marco
DIDIER Laurent
NIZZOLO Giacomo
VAN POPPEL Boy
ZOIDL Riccardo
Director: BAFFI Adriano

Hetken jo luulin olevani väärässä ketjussa kun edellä oli vuoden 2015 viestejä, mutta innokkaimmat olivat vain jo aloittaneet keskustelun viime vuoden puolella.  :Leveä hymy:  Landa on ainakin oma ennakkosuosikki. Saa nähdä miten nyt käy kun on kapteenin vapaudet.

----------


## Kenno

Ite liputtelen Valverdea, pitää vaan vielä keksiä keino mitä kautta tätä seurata.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## PeeHoo

Nibali tuntuu olevan vedonlyönnin suosikki. Hän voitti Giron vuonna 2013. Tämä lista osoitteesta http://www.paddypower.com. 

Vincenzo Nibali    6/4
Mikel Landa     2/1    
Alejandro Valverde    6/1
Rafal Majka    14/1    
Rigoberto Uran    14/1    
Ilnur Zakarin    16/1    
Tom Dumoulin    22/1    
Domenico Pozzovivo    33/1     
Jakob Fuglsang    40/1     
Esteban Chaves    50/1     
Jean Christophe Peraud    66/1     
Steven Kruijswijk    125/1

----------


## asb

En usko että Valverden jalka kestää kolmea viikkoa. Joutuu tappelemaan täysillä, että on podiumilla viis minuuttia Nibalia ja Landaa jälessä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Mutta olishan se komea "fairytale."

----------


## .jon

> Nibali tuntuu olevan vedonlyönnin suosikki. Hän voitti Giron vuonna 2013. Tämä lista osoitteesta http://www.paddypower.com. 
> 
> Vincenzo Nibali    6/4
> Mikel Landa     2/1    
> Alejandro Valverde    6/1
> Rafal Majka    14/1    
> Rigoberto Uran    14/1    
> Ilnur Zakarin    16/1    
> Tom Dumoulin    22/1    
> ...



Korkeelle rankkaavat Zakarinin, eikä Ryderia lainkaan. Tulee kyllä mielenkiintonen skaba jos Nibali ei oo niin ylivoimanen ku parhaimmillaan vois olla.

----------


## Jabadabado

Täällä mennään Nibalin band-wagonissa, toivotaan että Messinan hai on iskussa.

----------


## asb

> Alustava Giron rosteri:
> *
> Movistar**
> VALVERDE BELMONTE Alejandro
> AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
> *BETANCUR Carlos Bananito*
> HERRADA LOPEZ José
> MORENO BAZAN Javier
> ROJAS GIL Jose Joaquin
> ...



Laitetaan ny tänne kans: Dowsett ulos. Betancur sisään.

http://www.movistarteam.com/noticias...-team-del-giro

----------


## asb

http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/...rt-list_403675

Lopullinen starttilista.

----------


## Velluz

Ja Fabulla vatsaflunssa. Ei hyvä, ei hyvä ollenkaan.

----------


## Mikolapiz

Mäkimiehethän nää isot kisat aina voittaa,kukaan ei muista etappien voittajia/sprinttereitä..turhaa siis edes harjotella muuta kun mäkiä jos haluaa nimensä historiaan urheilussa.Elantonsa toki tienaa sprintteritkin mutta lähtökohtasesti kun lähtee mukaan urheiluun niin eiköhän se että näkee nimensä ykkösenä lopputuloksissa oo se motivaatio;-)

----------


## Googol

Tänä vuonna sprintteri voittaa todennäköisesti maailmanmestaruuden.

Pahus, meni sitten satakunta Podiumcafen pelin pistettä kaiketi yhden sadasosan takia.

----------


## Munarello

Miksi Diego Ulissin numero on 100?

----------


## Hauli

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/the-...ia-by-numbers/

----------


## Hauli

> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/the-...ia-by-numbers/



Tuolla on Infoa numerosta 108.

----------


## Munarello

Tängjuu-mies kiittää.  :Hymy:

----------


## PeeHoo

Ei mikään ihme, ettei Giro mene Stelviolle. Ylempi kuva on livekamerasta 6.5.2016 klo 15.42.





Tuorein kuva on täällä:

----------


## Munarello

Ennen päivän etappia tuumailin, olisiko vaikka Vivianista haastamaan Kittelia kirissä, mutta eihän tuolla näytä tämän päivän perusteella olevan ketään, joka olisi lähelläkään Kittelin tasoa kun pitää kunnolla polkaista..?

----------


## CamoN

> Ennen päivän etappia tuumailin, olisiko vaikka Vivianista haastamaan Kittelia kirissä, mutta eihän tuolla näytä tämän päivän perusteella olevan ketään, joka olisi lähelläkään Kittelin tasoa kun pitää kunnolla polkaista..?



Tai sitten eivät päässeet pelipaikoille joilta haastaa. Loppu tultiin kuitenkin todella lähelle viivaa peloton melkein koko tien leveydellä ilman terävää kärkeä. EQS pelasi tavoistaan poiketen riskillä ja se kantoi hedelmää. Olihan siinä Kittelilläkin änkemistä että pääsi suunniteltuun paikkaan siinä 2-3km ennen maalia.

Veikkasin Caleb Ewania Kittelin vahvimmaksi haastajaksi, mutta hän hävisi kuvista juuri ennen loppuratkaisua.

----------


## paaton

Onpa muuten eurosport playerin kuvanlaatu parantuntu reiluun vuoteen paljon. Nythän tuo on jo täysin katsottavaa.

----------


## veku01

> Onpa muuten eurosport playerin kuvanlaatu parantuntu reiluun vuoteen paljon. Nythän tuo on jo täysin katsottavaa.



Saman laitoin myös merkille. Mutta parhautta on et player toimii nyt myös Linux alustalla. Ainakin Googlen Chromella. 😊 

Lähetetty minun D5803 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kenno

Itsekkin piti tilata toi eurosport, että näkee kesän kilpailut myös töissä ja kotona kun ei kaapelissa enään näy eurosporttia ilmaseksi.

Itse kisasta hankala sanoa vielä mitään, mutta katsotaan kun vuoriosuudet tulee kohdalle niin voi alkaa veikkauksia heittelemään ilmaan.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## rjrm

Rai Sportin unon sivulta näkee ilmaiseksi, jos käyttää vpn:ää ja laittaa maaksi Italian.

----------


## CamoN

No joo, 3. etapin maalissa Kittel osoitti jo ihan selkeää ylivoimaisuutta. Viviani & Greipel jäivät suoraan vetoon kuin tikku ulosteeseen, vaikka oli ihan samat mahdollisuudet käynnistää jälkipolttimet.

----------


## ktsol

Kittel tulee varmasti olemaan kova koko ympäriajossa. Alkuvaiheessa hän on ainakin esittänyt vakuuttavia otteita.

 Eurosport Player toimii kyllä erittäin hyvin. Hintakin on kohtuulinen.

----------


## rhubarb

Viviani oli pikkaisen pussissa ja missasi lähtökiihdytyksen… ei vauhti silti näyttänyt riittävän mutta ehkä ero olisi pysynyt kunniallisempana. Greipelistä ei kyllä ollut mitään havaintoa.

----------


## Munarello

Vanhempi Selin sanoi tänään lähetyksessä, että huhun mukaan Kittel ajaisi Giroa vain kymmenkunta etappia ja jättäisi sitten kisan kesken..?

----------


## ilmora

_Maglia rosa_ oli Kittelin tavoite ja nyt se on jo plakkarissa.

----------


## Pesonito

Greipel joutui avaamaan aika kaukaa. Siihen nähden tuli ihan ok. Jos tiimi saisi Hinattua hänet hieman lähemmäksi kärkeä, hän voisi haastaa Kittelin. Toki kittelillä pitäisi olla ainakin toinen renkaista tyhjä.

----------


## Munarello

Greipel avasi tänäänkin kaukaa, mutta oli vakuuttava. Kittel ei tunnu kestävän minkäänlaista ylämäkeä tai sitten ei vaan edes kiinnosta rimpuilla. Yksi asia on varma, huomenna ei kirimiehet juhli!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Kun sopiva kuluväylä syntyi eteenn niin silloin oli hyvä lintata kaasu pohjaan. Kävi mielessä, että noinkohan esim. Ronden hatkahommissa ajaminen näkyy nyt tällaisilla etapeilla. Mies kestää nousumetrejä ja loivempikulmaisia kirimaaleja. Hieno voitto joka tapauksessa.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tänään  komea loppunousu, syntyy varmastikin eroja.

----------


## Googol

Toi on se välinousu. Loppunousu on vähän helpompi:

----------


## marco1

Loistavaa dadaa tulee Nibalilta aina näissä haastatteluissa: _Roccaraso could tell us something and it could tell us nothing_
Toki se on kokenut pro ja kääntäminen on oma hommansa mutta kyllä nuo vastaukset ja kommentit on aika selvää fifty/sixty&elämä ihmisen parasta aikaa -settiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

> Loistavaa dadaa tulee Nibalilta aina näissä haastatteluissa: _Roccaraso could tell us something and it could tell us nothing_
> Toki se on kokenut pro ja kääntäminen on oma hommansa mutta kyllä nuo vastaukset ja kommentit on aika selvää fifty/sixty&elämä ihmisen parasta aikaa -settiä



Kylla han ihan fiksusti puhuu italiaksi. Esim. toissapaivana Nibali ja Astanan valmentajat pohtivat Dumoulinin kuntoa. Onko hollantilaisen paatavoite Giro vai Tour? Nibali oli sita mielta, etta paatavoite on Tour, eika Tomilla ole viela parasta kuntoa vuorissa. Valmentajat vastasivat, etta Dumoulin ajaa Tourin treenimielessa, suurin tavoite on Rio, ja etta aivan saman tekee Nibali: eli Giro taysilla, Tour treenina Rioon. Nibali vastasi, etta totta, nain on, mutta ratkaiseva ero on se, etta han valmistautuu Rion yhteislahtokilpailuun, kun taas Dumoulin aika-ajoon.

(anteeksi aakkosten/aeaekkoesten puute)

----------


## vetooo

> Kylla han ihan fiksusti puhuu italiaksi. Esim. toissapaivana Nibali ja Astanan valmentajat pohtivat Dumoulinin kuntoa. Onko hollantilaisen paatavoite Giro vai Tour? Nibali oli sita mielta, etta paatavoite on Tour, eika Tomilla ole viela parasta kuntoa vuorissa. Valmentajat vastasivat, etta Dumoulin ajaa Tourin treenimielessa, suurin tavoite on Rio, ja etta aivan saman tekee Nibali: eli Giro taysilla, Tour treenina Rioon. Nibali vastasi, etta totta, nain on, mutta ratkaiseva ero on se, etta han valmistautuu Rion yhteislahtokilpailuun, kun taas Dumoulin aika-ajoon.
> 
> (anteeksi aakkosten/aeaekkoesten puute)



Terve pitkästä aikaa, Leopejo!

Dumoulinista. Ainoa asia, josta mies puhuu 100 % varmuudella totta, on korkean paikan leirien skippaaminen ennen Giroa. En oikein ymmärrä Giant-tallin ja Dumoulinin taktiikkaa, sillä hänellä olisi ollut erinomaiset saumat taistella Nibalia vastaan tämänvuotisella reitillä, jossa vuoristoetappeja on vähiten yli 10 vuoteen. Ehkä Dumoulin on halunnut panostaa kaiken mahdollisen olympia-aika-ajoa varten. Se sopii reitiltään hänelle erinomaisesti. Dumoulinilla voi olla pienet saumat Girossa jos esim. Agnel ja Bonette ovat ajokelvottomassa kunnossa, jolloin 19. ja 20. etapit muuttuvat "Tre Cime di Lavaredo 2013" -kisapäiviksi.

Nibali näyttää olevan ennätysalhaisessa kisapainossaan. Jopa laihempi kuin Girossa 2013 ja Tourissa 2014. En oikein tiedä, mihin tällä pyritään, sillä helpohkot vuoripäivät ja tavallista suurempi määrä tärkeitä aika-ajokilometrejä olisivat saaneet jonkun toisen polkijan harkitsemaan painonpudotuksen välttämistä.

Nämä helpohkot etapit tietävät sitä, että tämän viikon pitkä ITT on erittäin tärkeä ja Giro käynnistyy kunnolla Alpe di Siusin mäkitempossa. Dumoulin johtanee Giroa ainakin sinne saakka, ellei Giant-joukkue lainaa pinkkipaitaa väliaikaisesti, sillä apuajajat ovat yhtä heikot kuin viime vuoden Vueltassa. Astana ja Movistar tulevat hiillostamaan muita näillä hilly ja medium mountain -etapeilla. Se on pakko tehdä, koska ilmassa on suuri riski Agnel ja Bonette -katastrofille.

----------


## Leopejo

> Terve pitkästä aikaa, Leopejo!



Terve, terve.





> Nämä helpohkot etapit tietävät sitä, että tämän viikon pitkä ITT on erittäin tärkeä ja Giro käynnistyy kunnolla Alpe di Siusin mäkitempossa.



Toivon hartaasti, etta ilotulituksia nahdaan jo paivaa aikaisemmin, vaikka paperilla Corvara-etapin loppuosa ei vaikuta ratkaisevalta. Aikomuksena on nahda paikan paalla juuri nuo kaksi etappia, Corvara ja Alpe di Siusi. Sen sijaan ensi sunnuntain Greven ITT omilla kotikunnilla joudun katsomaan taalta Puolasta telkkarista.

----------


## marco1

> Kylla han ihan fiksusti puhuu italiaksi.



Mjoo, voipi olla että on tosiaan käännösongelma tai heikommalla hallitsemallaan kielellä puhuttu haastattelu.
Nibalia en sinänsä pidä "nykäsenä" mutta haastatteluissa näyttää välillä vähän jumittavan, taitaa sitten olla niin ujo kuin jossain jutuissa on mainittukin.

----------


## PeeHoo

Giron reittikartat, pysäköintipaikat ja paljon muuta on pdf-dokumentissa osoitteessa http://static2.giroditalia.it/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Garibaldi-affiancate_96_max.pdf

----------


## juakko

Katselen etappia kuulokeet korvilla ja ai pirskatti kun Wellensin pyörä natisee polkiessa.

----------


## .jon

Grand Touria parhaimmillaan <3 

Komee voitto Wellensiltä ja Dumoulin näytti miten pinkkiä puolustetaan. Yllättävän isoja eroja jo GCssä!

----------


## Viineri

> Terve, terve.
> 
> 
> Toivon hartaasti, etta ilotulituksia nahdaan jo paivaa aikaisemmin, vaikka paperilla Corvara-etapin loppuosa ei vaikuta ratkaisevalta. Aikomuksena on nahda paikan paalla juuri nuo kaksi etappia, Corvara ja Alpe di Siusi. Sen sijaan ensi sunnuntain Greven ITT omilla kotikunnilla joudun katsomaan taalta Puolasta telkkarista.



Hauskaa Giroa Leo!

Me mennään vasta 13.Kesäkuuta Toskanaan, joten voin vain fiilistellä Giron reittejä.

----------


## Leopejo

> Hauskaa Giroa Leo!



Kiitos!

Jos joku katsoo lahetysta Eurosportilta, Javier Morenolla olisi 'vain' murtunut solisluu, eika mitaan vakavampaa.

----------


## ilmora

Huomenna ajetaan taas muuten soramäkeä 6,4 km:



https://www.facebook.com/globalcycli...6493619839698/

----------


## Trollberga

> Katselen etappia kuulokeet korvilla ja ai pirskatti kun Wellensin pyörä natisee polkiessa.



Sitä meteliä ihmettelin minäkin. Kun Wellens nosti pyörän ilmaan heti maaliviivalla, vaikutti kuin hän olisi kiittänyt työkaluaan siitä, ettei se sittenkään hajonnut viimeisillä kilometreillä.

----------


## jarit

Dumolin tippuu mutta Giant-Alpecinin apukuskeja ei näy missään??

----------


## CamoN

Selinit arveli Dumoulinille osuneen tänään huono päivä, mutta miten huono päivä Giant-Alpecinilla sitten oli kun ukkoja ei näkynyt yhtä hatkassa ahkeroinutta lukuunottamatta ratkaisevilla hetkillä.

Harmillisen paljon tuli eroa Dumoulinin kannalta. Tänään "perussuorituksella" olisi jäänyt huomiselle hyvä mahdollisuus repiä lisää eroa pahimpiin kilpailijoihin. Maanantain lepopäivän jälkeen olisi voinut sitten aloittaa puolustustaistelut. Nyt peli on aika moneen suuntaan auki, saa nähdä miten siihen aika-ajoon panostetaan huomenna.

----------


## Leopejo

Nyt katsokaa taman paivan aika-ajo! Silla kyseessa minun seutuni.

Ensimmaiset 10 km ovat nousujohteista, mutkikasta mutta nopeaa tieta. Castellinan jalkeen vaativampi nousu ensimmaiseen valipisteeseen. Jos muistan hyvin - muutamaan vuoteen en ole sita ajanut - seuraava lasku toiseen ajanottopisteeseen (22,3 km) on aika nopea.
Heti ajanottopisteen jalkeen taas alkaa mutkikas ja vaativa (ensin ylamaki, sitten alamaki) osuus kapeata tieta, jonka ajoin helmikuussa toiseen suuntaan. Silloin asfaltti oli surkeassa tilassa - mutta veikkaan, etta nyt siella on kaunis uusi asfaltti.
Noin 28,8 km kohdalla alkaa valtatie ja nousu Panzanoon. Tama nousu on aika helppo, etenkin viimeiset kilometrit. Seuraava lasku Panzanosta maaliin on tosi nopea, mutkia on vahan ja ne ovat helppoja. Toisaalta pitaa pyorittaa kampia loppuun asti. Kaksi viimeista kilometria ovat jo tasamaastoa. Lopussa vaativa tayskaannos.

Yleisesti ottaen, aika-ajo ei ole spesialisteja varten, muttei myoskaan makimiehille. Etappi suosii niita, jotka ovat elamansa kunnossa ja pystyvat pyorittamaan pitkaa valitysta loivaan ylamakeen.

Raddassa jo sataa. Veikkaan, etta myohemmin voi tulla rankkasade ja mahdollisesti jopa ukkosmyrsky.

----------


## Lasol

Jep ei se viinirypäle kasva jos ei sada. Ainako sataa??  :Vink:

----------


## .jon

BRAAAAAAAAAAMBILLLAA!!!!!

Onpa kova jätkä!

EDIT: Zakarini tarttee apupyörät?

----------


## Munarello

Apupyöristä tosipyöräilijän tunnistaa.  :Hymy:  Kävikö se kolme vai neljä kertaa kumollaan..? Näytti olevan kylläkin tooodella liukkaita nuo valkoiseksi maalatut tiemerkinnät. Dumoulin kuulosti haastattelussa varsin pettyneeltä ja jo luovuttaneen ja Kittel ei startannut lainkaan.

----------


## Leopejo

Ja nyt paistaa kaunis aurinko maalialueella.

----------


## Jabadabado

Brambilla kyllä yllätti kun pystyi noissa surkeissa keleissä puolustamaan pinkkipaitaa ja oli todella liukkaan näköistä ja märkää varsinkin näillä viimeisinä lähteneille ns kapteenin ryhmälle. Vaikka Kittel on ulkona niin Etixx:lle näyttää varsin aurinkoiselta, niin pinkkipaita kuin valkopaita on joukkueen hallussa ja kaksoisjohto kokonaistilanteessa.

Zakarinille karmea tempo, mies kun kävi useampaan kertaan kyljellään ja ero kärkeen venyi selvästi, toki mies on edelleen iskuetäisyydellä joten taisto ei ole ohi.

----------


## ilmora

Landallakin meni yksi kurvi pitkäksi, mutta silti sai aika hyvän ajan ajettua: https://www.facebook.com/lacorsatour...6148837830450/

----------


## PeeHoo

Kittel lopettaa Giron kesken. http://www.thebikecomesfirst.com/mar...-giro-ditalia/

Katushan Alexey Tsatevich (en tiedä suomalaista kirjoitusmuota) [Aleksei Tsatevitš /Kiitos Mika A.] sai rangaistuksen beesaamisesta aika-ajossa ja talli poisti kisasta.

----------


## Mika A

> Katushan Alexey Tsatevich (en tiedä suomalaista kirjoitusmuota)...



https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ven%C3...anslitterointi

Алексей Цатевич ---> Aleksei Tsatevitš . :Nolous:

----------


## Leopejo

> Алексей Цатевич ---> Aleksei Tsatevitš .



Sama ongelma minulla kun kirjoitin aiheesta puolaksi. Paadyin muotoon 'Catewicz'. 

Landalla ongelmia etapin ensimmaisessa nousussa, jo yli kolme minuuttia jaljessa. 39,4 km/h ensimmainen tunti, ei paha kun ottaa huomioon helpon mutta pitkan maen.

Huhut myos kertovat Dumoulinin terveysongelmista, joista han jo mainitsi pari paivaa sitten. Han voisi keskeyttaa jo tanaan, huhut jatkavat. 

(P.S. pian minulla pitaisi olla uusi tietokone kaytossa, sitten asennan suomalaisen nappaimiston)

----------


## Leopejo

Ja Landa vetaytyi. Harmi.

----------


## .jon

No menipäs tylsäks, etappi ratkennu jo ennen lähetyksen alkua :/

----------


## kukavaa

No mut sittenhän on parhaimmillaan kaksi kisaa, voitosta ja kokonaiskilvasta.

----------


## .jon

No joo, onhan tossa hatkassa monta kovaa joiden kesken homma ratkotaan  :Hymy:  Saas nähä säästeleekö GC-ukot tänään vai keuliiko jonkun mopo. Valverde ainakin oli edellisessä mäessä melko agressiivinen, ja hyvältähän sen meno näytti. 50+ sekkaa ois ennakkosuosikeilla pinkkiin, jos joku niistä sen haluaa niin sitten tulee kyllä ilotulitusta.

----------


## Mikolapiz

Kyllä nämäkin mäet tarttis vanhoja "oikeita" hyökkäyksiä mitä Pantani teki aikanaan..vauhti vedettiin tappiin ja kun muut tippu vauhdista niin vedettiin vieläkin lujempaa maaliin asti😎

----------


## Mikolapiz

Ja eurosportin selostajat käyttävät kyllä aivan liikaa termiä hyökkäys..joku vähän kiihdyttää hetkeks niin heti että nyt tuli hyökkäys;-)ruotsalaiset selostajat pahimpia..kokoajan kuuluu että attakieran sitä ja tätä😆Hyökkäys on silloin kun vetää 5min eromatkaa muihin...

----------


## Mikolapiz

Ja vielä selostajista niin ajajien nimet kyllä niin raiskataan kun cunego on cuuuuunego ja nibali on niiiiibali😂

----------


## .jon

Yllätysmies sieltä sitten löyty, mut ei välttis jää viimeseks voitoks tolta nuorukaiselta. Meni kovaa ylös ja alas!

----------


## Mikolapiz

Mikäs tää on ettei sprintterit starttaa enään etapille..eikö kiinnosta enään oma ammatti?starttaahan mäkimiehetkin kiri etapeille ja aika-ajoihin..pitäs UCI:n laittaa joku loppukauden bänni jos ei starttaa sen takia ettei pärjää just tietyllä etapilla

----------


## Munarello

Landan keskeyttämisestä spekuloisin, että kokonaiskilpailun voittoa aletaan mielestäni jo lähes tarjoamaan Nibalille. Samalla Valverden tilanne myös paranee, mutta en silti usko että pystyy voittoon asti. Ketä muita siellä enää on jäljellä haastamassa kokonaiskilpailun voitosta kun Riku-Perttikin on jossain kaukana..? Tietysti Nibalinkin pitää ottaa se paita. Tähän astihan mies on lähinnä odottanut kilpailun etenemistä pahemmin riehumatta.

----------


## ilmora

Toisaalta olisi ihan kivakin nähdä italialainen Giron voittajana, mutta silti Landan keskeyttäminen harmittaa. Luulen, että tuolta löytyy vielä yllätyksiä kuten Kruijswijk.

----------


## Hääppönen

Kisa on vasta virittäytymisvaiheessa. Sunnuntain jälkeen ajetaan toisilla sijoituksilla. Ja silloin alkaa ajo Giron voitosta. Omaa suosikkia ei vielä tähän kisaan ole muotoutunut. Kunhan ei makaroneille mene.  :Hymy:

----------


## Leopejo

> Kunhan ei makaroneille mene.



 :Irvistys:

----------


## .jon

> Landan keskeyttämisestä spekuloisin, että kokonaiskilpailun voittoa aletaan mielestäni jo lähes tarjoamaan Nibalille. Samalla Valverden tilanne myös paranee, mutta en silti usko että pystyy voittoon asti. Ketä muita siellä enää on jäljellä haastamassa kokonaiskilpailun voitosta kun Riku-Perttikin on jossain kaukana..? Tietysti Nibalinkin pitää ottaa se paita. Tähän astihan mies on lähinnä odottanut kilpailun etenemistä pahemmin riehumatta.



Vaikka Nibali veiskin ton sunnuntain mäkitempon, niin tuskin mittavaa eroa pystyy tekemään Jungelsiin reitin lyhyyden takia. 52 sekan etumatkan antamisen voi tulkita monella tapaa, mut en usko että yhen etapin repiminen riittää, sen pitää päästä Fuglsangin avulla karkuun jossain toisessakin mäessä.

----------


## rhubarb

> Mikäs tää on ettei sprintterit starttaa enään etapille..eikö kiinnosta enään oma ammatti?



Sprintterin ammatti on sprintti. Turha sitä on ajeluttaa jos tietää että ukko on ihan päreinä kun sitten joskus taas olisi tasaista tarjolla.

----------


## ajelee

Mutta eikös ison ympäriajon idea ole se iso ympäriajo ? Onhan ns. mäkimiehetkin mukana tasamaaetapeilla, vaikka niitä ei kiinnostaisi yhtään.

----------


## CamoN

> Mutta eikös ison ympäriajon idea ole se iso ympäriajo ? Onhan ns. mäkimiehetkin mukana tasamaaetapeilla, vaikka niitä ei kiinnostaisi yhtään.



Annan täten tiedoksenne, että ammattilaismaantiepyöräily on joukkuelaji. Joukkueenjohtaja käyttää joukkuettaan parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla ei pelkästään kilpailussa, vaan koko kilpailukaudella. Isoilla ProTour-joukkueilla on rosterissa ajajia vähintään kaksi joukkueellista, joita ajatetaan eri kokoonpanoilla eri kilpailuissa eri tavoittein. 

Katsojan ja sponsorin näkökulmasta on tietysti arveluttavaa jos ajajia suunnitellaan osallistumaan kilpailuihin vain osittain, mutta urheilullisesta näkökulmasta se on perusteltua. Ja niin kauan se on reilua, kun säännöt eivät salli keskeyttäneiden korvaamista tuoreilla jaloilla kesken kilpailun. Osa kilpailulähdöistä on yksittäisille ajajille pelkkää kilpailunomaista harjoittelua, jolla valmistaudutaan kauden päätavoitteisiin.

Seuraavaksi voidaan varmaan jeesustella siitä, miksei joku iso tähti "Froome" tms. aja vaikka helmikuista pientä etappikilpailua "täysillä" ja tarjoa siten katsojille sirkushuvia koko rahan edestä. Tai miksei joku kärkijoukkue "Tinkoff" aja ison etappikilpailun avauksena ajettavaa joukkueaika-ajoa "täysillä", kun reitti on tehty näytösajomaiseksi ja etapilla on lähinnä pelkkää hävittävää kokonaiskilpailun kannalta. Kannattaa katsoa tarkemmalla silmällä, jos ei näe urheilullisia perusteita näiden päätösten takana.

----------


## ilmora

^^ Mäkimiehet ovat kuitenkin yleensä GC-kilpailijoita ja kirimiehet eivät ole, joten GC:n voittoa tavoittelevaa kiinnostaa myös ne tasamaaetapit kun pyrkii käyttämään kokonaiskilpailussa mahd. vähän aikaa. En nyt tiedä mitä iloa siitä olisi näin katsojanakaan, että Kittel ajelisi ylös jotain Italian Alppeja ns. aurinkokannella.

----------


## Leopejo

> En nyt tiedä mitä iloa siitä olisi *näin katsojanakaan*, että Kittel ajelisi ylös jotain Italian Alppeja ns. aurinkokannella.



Paikan paalla katsojillehan se on pelkkaa plussaa: kilpailu ei ole ohi muutamassa sekunnissa, vaan minuuttien kuluttuakin voi hurrata omaa lempisprintteria tai aika-ajajaa (Cancellarahan on yleison ehdoton ykkonen).

----------


## ilmora

^No tietysti, mutta mieluummin näen omat lempikuskini aina omassa elementissään.  :Hymy:

----------


## Cybbe

Sprinttereitä säästeään tulevia kisoja varten kun kut Giron etappi jako oli tälläinen, Tour kiiltää monilla silmissä.

----------


## .jon

Ehkä keskeyttämiskieltoja parempi vaihtoehto ois maailman Saganien ja Hushovdien kaltaisten yleispolkijoiden palkitseminen jollain uudella paidalla tai palkinnolla? Toki legendan status on palkinto itsessään, mutta henkilökohtasesti ainakin nautin tällasten sankarien voimannäytöistä enemmän ku niiden puhtaiden sprinttispesialistien viimesestä sadasta metristä. 

En tiedä, mut kyllä toi jollain tavalla vääristää kilpailuasetelmia että lähdetään ympäriajoa ajamaan sillä ajatuksella että voitetaan pari massakiriä tuoreilla jaloilla ja sit lähetän himaan toipumaan. 

Jos etappivoitto ois eri arvonen sillon ku ajaa koko kisan maaliin?

----------


## kolistelija

Johan siellä on kilpailu kirimiehille ja Saganin kaltaisille jotka ajavat koko kisan maaliin..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Points...iro_d%27Italia

----------


## CamoN

> Ehkä keskeyttämiskieltoja parempi vaihtoehto ois maailman Saganien ja Hushovdien kaltaisten yleispolkijoiden palkitseminen jollain uudella paidalla tai palkinnolla? Toki legendan status on palkinto itsessään, mutta henkilökohtasesti ainakin nautin tällasten sankarien voimannäytöistä enemmän ku niiden puhtaiden sprinttispesialistien viimesestä sadasta metristä.



Adam Hansenille Giro taitaa olla nyt 14. perättäinen iso etappikilpailu, jota hän on ajamassa läpi. Huomiointi henkilösivulla Wikipediassa, satunnainen maininta kilpailuselostuksissa ja lämmintä kättä taitaa olla se palkinto, jota noista saavutuksista yleensä myönnetään.

13:ssa kilpailussa yhteensä kaksi etappivoittoa. Eli ilmeisesti ihan tyhjäntoimittaja. Ei ole varmaan treenannut tarpeeksi sitä mäkeä.

----------


## Munarello

Myös Dumoulin on ymmärtääkseni keskeyttänyt.

----------


## ilmora

^Näin uutinen kertoo.

----------


## Fuuga

Ajaa näköjään Jungelskin team-Lidlissä - persauksen mukaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## .jon

On kyllä hienoa polkemista, upeita suorituksia laajalla rintamalla! Jungelssin poika on kyllä pinkkinsä ja pusunsa ansainnu. 






> Johan siellä on kilpailu kirimiehille ja Saganin kaltaisille jotka ajavat koko kisan maaliin..
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Points...iro_d%27Italia



No toki, mut samoista pisteistä kilpailee myös nämä muutaman etapin hamsterit.

----------


## kukavaa

> Katson etapit kahteen kertaan, Kittel oli ilmoittanut että jättää kesken noin 10. etapin kohdalla ja Dumoulin taas mitään, vain ei kulkenut parilla etapilla ja sitten keskeytti ilman mitään syytä kesken etapin tai oli siihen varmaan syy jota ei ole kerrottu.



Ehkä selinit eivät vaan ole ajantasalla. Brittipuolella ollaan osattu jo päiviä puhua tom-domin persongelmista.

Eipä ole pettänyt giro taaskaan. Saas nähä tapahtuuko tän päivän flätillä jotain kummaa. Mieletön sivutuuli vaikkapa.

----------


## Munarello

Kyllähän se ainakin Giro Extrassa tuli mielestäni mainituksi, että Dumoulin keskeytti ajeltuaan ns "persus ruvella."  :Hymy:  Mr Seliniltä se on toki voinut mennä ohi syystä tai toisesta. Mutta sanoivatkos nuo nyt, että Greippelikin vetäytyy kilpailusta? Ei ole montaa kirimiestä jäljellä, kun Vivianikin vissiin lähti kotiin..?

Edit: Ei siellä kyllä montaa kirimiehille sopivaa etappiakaan ole jäljellä.. kaksi vissiinkin.

----------


## J T K

Hieno voitto Greipelille ja Lotto-Soudalille tänään. Irtioton kiinni tullen vetivät possujunaa loppuun asti. Kaupunkikierrokset olivat melkoista semikauhua kaikkine kurveineen, eipä sinne keulaan muut päässeet vaikka kovin yrittivätkin. Kiri oli kokeneen ammattimiehen näyte. Kirin alussa laita kiinni ja noviisi Caleb Ewan oli pois pelistä. Vaikka vahva oli hänkin.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Kirin alussa laita kiinni ja noviisi Caleb Ewan oli pois pelistä. Vaikka vahva oli hänkin.



Joo. Kaaleppi jäi hankalaan paikkaan.

----------


## PeeHoo

Eilen melko tasaista, tänään mennään mäkiin. Viimeinen kilometri on kyllä tasaista.

----------


## vetooo

Tänään ajetaan varmaan vähän rauhallisemmin. Lauantaina kuitenkin paperilla kovempi päivä ja sunnuntaina erittäin merkityksellinen mäkitempo. Uskoisin 13. etapin voittajan löytyvän irtiotosta. Mäkipaitaa tavoittelevien olisi oltava sekä tänään että huomenna apajilla. Cunego on varmasti siellä. Samoin muita hatkavärittäjiä, kuten de Marchi, Pirazzi ja Wellens. Sky pyrkii olemaan aktiivinen Landan keskeytettyä. Nieve ja Roche tulevat ensimmäisinä mieleen, mutta kannttaa huomioida Sebastian Henao. Mäki on noussut tällä viikolla erinomaisesti.

----------


## Leopejo

> Tänään ajetaan varmaan vähän rauhallisemmin. Lauantaina kuitenkin paperilla kovempi päivä ja sunnuntaina erittäin merkityksellinen mäkitempo.



Movistarin Unzue veikkaa, että nämä kaksi yhteislähtöetappia ovat tärkeämpiä kuin sunnuntain aika-ajo jossa, hän veikkaa, aika-erot ovat minuutin luokkaa tai jäävät alle. Astanan Martinellikin väittää etapin olevan "täysin tyypillistä Dolomiti-etappia vastaava". Toisaalta aika harvoin Giron etappi Alpeissa jää kokonaan alle 1000 m korkeuden. Tänään muuten vihdoinkin aika lämmin päivä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Täältä näkyy nyt aika hyvin, kieltä en ymmärrä. http://www.eitb.eus/es/deportes/deporte-en-directo/

----------


## Petwe

Vähän nousee syke kun kuvittelee miltä oma laskeminen noissa mäissä olis... Olis se silti hieno tehdä.

----------


## rhubarb

Sinne vaan ajamaan.

Pahasti katkesi Jungels mäessä, ei lupaa hyvää loppusijoitukselle. Mutta ainahan sitä voi toivoa. Ja lisää Kimmoa selostuskoppiin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vieraileva kommentaattori oli todella mainio, teki selkeitä havaintoja ja esitti perusteltuja arveluja kilpailun kulusta eikä tyytynyt turvallisesti lausumaan tuhannesti kuultuja fraaseja tai itsestäänselvyyksiä. Selinkin vaikutti pääsevän parempaan tämänkertaisen selostusparinsa seurassa.

Mikel Nieve on tosiaan mäkiosuuksien superdomestique, joka ei ole itse päässyt kovin usein voitoilla juhlimaan: 2010 Vueltassa, 2011 Girossa, 2014 Dauphinéssa ja nyt toisen kerran Girossa, kaikki kilpailuja johon hän on lähtenyt gregariona ja päässyt ajamaan voitosta vasta kapteeninsa keskeytettyä tai katkettua.

PS Euskaltel Euskadin entiset ajajat ovat näin äkkituntumalta ottaneet enemmän voittoja uusissa talleissaan kausina 2014-2016 kuin baskitallin kolmena viimeisenä kolmena kautena.

----------


## ilmora

> Ja lisää Kimmoa selostuskoppiin.



Samaa mieltä. Tykkäsin analyyttisestä otteesta. Kilpailu sai shakkipelimäisemmän luonteen kun asiat eivät olleet enää pelkkää pedaalipoweria.

Tämän päivän herkkua:




Ja Kruijswijk roosapaidassa sai kyllä hymyilemään.

----------


## PeeHoo

14. etappi oli kova ja Esteban Chaves voitti, niin kuin Cyclinweekly uumoiikin.

Tällä etapilla ei voi puhua minkään tallin ylivoimasta: 11 ensimmäistä olivat kaikki eri joukkueesta.

Ja huomenna sunnuntaina sitten aika-ajoa ylämäkeen.

----------


## PeeHoo

Steven Kruijswijkilla näyttää kulkevan, kiva ero seuraaviin, mutta raskas viikko vielä edessä.

Tilanne 15. etapin jälkeen:

1
Steven Kruijswijk (Ned) Team LottoNl-Jumbo
60:41:22

2
Esteban Chaves (Col) Orica-GreenEdge
0:02:12

3
Vincenzo Nibali (Ita) Astana Pro Team
0:02:51

4
Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Movistar Team
0:03:29

5
Rafal Majka (Pol) Tinkoff Team
0:04:38

6
Ilnur Zakarin (Rus) Team Katusha
0:04:40

7
Andrey Amador (CRc) Movistar Team
0:05:27

8
Bob Jungels (Lux) Etixx - Quick-Step
0:07:14

9
Kanstantsin Siutsou (Blr) Dimension Data
0:07:37

10
Jakob Fuglsang (Den) Astana Pro Team
0:07:55

----------


## ilmora

Eniten mietityttää miten pitkälle Lotto voi tukea Kruijswijkiä vai jääkö melkolailla yksin Astanaa ja Oricaa vastaan?

----------


## Munarello

Olikohan jo ratkaisun makua? Olisihan se komeaa jos Giro menisikin Kruijswijkille. Saavat kyllä kovaa rässätä, että kurovat yli kaksi minuuttia kiinni. Ja mielestäni näyttää siltä, ettei Nibalista ole tällä kertaa siihen, Chaves sentään näyttää vahvemmalta.

----------


## Hääppönen

Ei ole kisaa taputeltu vielä. IMHO. Oma veikkaus on se, että Valverde, Majka ja ykkössuosikkina Zakarin kohentelee tulevalla viikolla huomattavasti sijoitustaan. Voi siinä makaroni-Nibalikin imussa nousta vielä, mutta ei uhkaa Kruijswijkiä.

----------


## jarit

> Eniten mietityttää miten pitkälle Lotto voi tukea Kruijswijkiä vai jääkö melkolailla yksin Astanaa ja Oricaa vastaan?



Just näin. Kruisjwikillä vaikuttaa olevan jalkaa ja hän ajaa määrätietoisesti hätiköimättä, mutta kun tiimistä ei taida olla ratkaisevilla hetkillä apua?

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Eihän siellä ole ollut kuin Scarponi ja Fuglsang ihan oikeina apuina. Väkisinkin tulee vähän väligrandtourin meno mieleen, kun poisjäänteejä oli aluksi ja on nyt kesken aika kovien nimien osalta - sellaisia, joita ei välttämällä Ranskassa tulisi. Kisana kyllä edelleen hieno, jossei noiden anna haitata.

----------


## Munarello

Viime päivien esitysten perusteella en oikein usko Majkaan. Kyllä se sieltä varmaan tulee noin viiden sakkiin, mutta ei ehkä aivan kärkeen. Ja mitä on tapahtunut Rigobertolle viime aikoina kun ei vaan nassahda mäessäkään?

----------


## PeeHoo

Jos Kruisjwik voittaa, Bianchi saa selvästi suurimman voiton vuosiin.

----------


## Jabadabado

Täytyy sanoa että aika yllättävä (ainakin itselleni) tuo Kruijswijkin johto, varsinkin kuinka selvässä johdossa mies nyt on ja kuinka vaikeaa näyttää noilla suurimmilla suosikeilla olevan. No toivotaan että tälle viikolle on luvassa kunnon ilotulitusta Astanalta, Oricalta ja Movistarilta kun Nibali ja kumppanit yrittävät kuroa 2-3 minuutin erojaan kiinni. No jos Nibali ei voita niin en pistä pahitteeksi jos se voitto menee tuonne Kruijswijkin suuntaan. Odotan hienoa taistelua tälle viikolle.

----------


## asb

> Täytyy sanoa että aika yllättävä (ainakin itselleni) tuo Kruijswijkin johto



Samoin, mutta toisaalta kun katsoo viime vuoden Giron tuloksia, niin vuorietapeilla aina top 6:ssa, sekä "kuningatar-etapin" kakkoseksi samaan aikaan Contadorin kanssa. Suattaapi tuo kahen minuutin kaula kestääkin... Kruijswikin kannalta on myös hyvä tilanne, kun takana porukka on aika lähellä toisiaan. Joutuvat kyttäilemään toisiaan, ettei mene podiumipaikka sivu suun.

----------


## Pesonito

Kokeileekohan Nibali viime kausilta tuttua aikaisempaa irtiottoa ja yrittää sitä kautta tehdä aikaeroa. Voi olla, että häntä ei kyllä päästetä edes karkuun. 
Vaikka päästettäisikin, niin nykykunto ei kyllä paljoa lupaile.

----------


## PeeHoo

> Samoin, mutta toisaalta kun katsoo viime vuoden Giron tuloksia, niin vuorietapeilla aina top 6:ssa, sekä "kuningatar-etapin" kakkoseksi samaan aikaan Contadorin kanssa. Suattaapi tuo kahen minuutin kaula kestääkin... Kruijswikin kannalta on myös hyvä tilanne, kun takana porukka on aika lähellä toisiaan. Joutuvat kyttäilemään toisiaan, ettei mene podiumipaikka sivu suun.



Kruisjswijk oli vedonlyöntilistalla sijalla 12 ennen kisaa, eli  kärkipäätä. Suhde oli kumminkin 125:1, eli kympillä saisi 1250 euroa. Yllätys siis melkein kaikille.

Mutta vielä on ajamatta monta mäkeä.

----------


## kolistelija

Minä olen viime vuoden jälkeen odottanutkin milloin Kruijsi pääsee näyttämään mihin oikeasti pystyy. Miehellä on muistaakseni vähän kevyemmät tehot nyt vrt viime vuoteen, mutta painoa taitaa olla pois. 

Mieshän jakaa datansa ihan avoimesti Stravassa, jopa tuon mäkitempon data on kateltavissa.

----------


## PetriV

> Kokeileekohan Nibali viime kausilta tuttua aikaisempaa irtiottoa ja yrittää sitä kautta tehdä aikaeroa. Voi olla, että häntä ei kyllä päästetä edes karkuun. 
> Vaikka päästettäisikin, niin nykykunto ei kyllä paljoa lupaile.



En tiedä koittiko irtiottoa, mutta ainakin viimeisen tunnin ajan ei vain jaksanut enää. Tähän päivään asti löytyi jonkin verran luottoa, mutta eiköhän tämä ole Nibalin kohdalta taputeltu.

----------


## Hääppönen

Olipa hieno etappi! Messinan hai ilmeisesti tonnikalaverkossa ja Kruijswik alkaa vakuuttamaan kyvyistään enenevissä määrin. Omat aiemmin mainitut suosikkini alkavat kipuamaan asemiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## .jon

Alejandro \o/

Lähes helteinen keli haittaa livelähetysten katselua, mut onneks steephill pelastaa- aivan mieletön etappi!

Krujswik ja Jungels on todella lyöny ittensä läpi tässä Girossa, pojat polkee voittajan elkein.

----------


## J T K

Upea voitto Trentinille ja Etixxille! Brambilla oli kyllä jäätävän hyvä joukkuepelaaja viimeisen kilsan osalla.

----------


## mjjk

Morenoa kyllä vietiin kuin litran mittaa...

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Oli aika hieno ja erikoinen voittotaisto. Täydellinen ajoitus...

Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## PeeHoo

Harvinainen lippa Kruijswijkilta. Minusta näytti, että ajautui vaan liikaa oikealle ja kaatui lumeen!

Ja nyt Ilnur Zakarin kaatui pahasti!

----------


## Petwe

Hui helkkari, nyt tapahtuu. Kruijswijkin Bianchi käväs kiertoradalla. Toivottavasti Zakarin on edes jossain kunnossa, näytti vakavalta eikä tuossa kohdassa varmaan hiljaa tulla mäkeä alas. :O

----------


## kukavaa

Laitatko asb Sen listan?

----------


## buhvalo

Tappiolegendojen joukkoon Kruijswijk päätyi. Nyt on patukat syöty.

----------


## ilmora

Nyppii kyllä tälläinen ratkaisu Girolle.

----------


## Munarello

On se nyt taas yhtä hel... Sen kerran kun unohdin laittaa etapin tallentumaan boksille niin silloin siellä suurin piirtein galaksit räjähtää ja paidat vaihtuu. Noh, näyttäähän €sprot uusintoja vaikkakin tiivistettyinä.

----------


## J T K

Huomenna nähdään aikamoinen Astanan kärvennys OGEa ja Chavezia vastaan. Johan oli draamaa. Kruisjwijk saa olla lopulta tyytyväinen jos selvisi naarmuilla voltistaan ja harmillista että tuli tuollainen hassi. Zakarinin haveri ollut varmasti hurja ja solisluuvamma on pientä taas mitä oli tarjolla...Nibali näytti suuruuttaan.

----------


## CamoN

> Huomenna nähdään aikamoinen Astanan kärvennys OGEa ja Chavezia vastaan. Johan oli draamaa. Kruisjwijk saa olla lopulta tyytyväinen jos selvisi naarmuilla voltistaan ja harmillista että tuli tuollainen hassi. Zakarinin haveri ollut varmasti hurja ja solisluuvamma on pientä taas mitä oli tarjolla...Nibali näytti suuruuttaan.



Jep, melko hedelmällinen tuo 44s ero, vai mitä sitä lopulta jäi. Ei voi jättää viime tinkaan riskittä, pakko aloittaa iskeminen aika varhain. Ja kovaa.

Joukkueiden kannalta Astanalla lienee ihan selvä ylivoima sekä kokemuksessa näistä tilanteista että raa'assa mäkikunnossa. Jännä nähdä pystyykö Chavez rimpuilemaan. Peukut on melko selvästi altavastaajan puolella.

----------


## plr

Olipa hieno ratkaisu. Nibali hyvänä laskijana pystyi pitämään niin kovaa alamäkivauhtia, että teknisesti taitamattomampi Kruijswijk ei enää pystynyt ajamaan perässä. Kruijswijkin olisi pitänyt ajaa hitaampaa alamäessä eikä vetää noin kovalla riskillä, kun kerran johto oli turvallinen. Suuret etappiajot eivät ole ainoastaan watteja ja teho-painosuhdetta, vaan myös ajotekniikkaa. Hienoa, että ratkaisuja tulee myös alamäissä!

----------


## Hääppönen

Täällä viritellään tonnikalaverkkoja huomiseen mäkeen.  :Cool:

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Näkyyköhän video? Kruisvikin pannutus.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Nyppii kyllä tälläinen ratkaisu Girolle.



Onhan se vähän näinkin, toisaalta kisahommat on hallittava myös myötämäessä.

----------


## ilmora

On kyllä. Tuo vain tuntui tapahtuvan niin laskun alkuvaiheissa, että se lisäsi harmistusta. Mieluummin sitä katsoo aina _mano a mano_ -kamppailua.

----------


## plr

> Mieluummin sitä katsoo aina _mano a mano_ -kamppailua.



Jos tämä ei ollut sitä, niin en tiedä mikä on. Kruijswijk yrittää epätoivoisesti pysyä pahimpien kisakumppaneiden perässä, taidot loppuvat ja tulee virhe. Tämä on parasta mahdollista kisaamista.

----------


## rhubarb

> Kruijswijk yrittää epätoivoisesti



Aika ongelmitta Steven on mukana pysynyt.

Se koko kisan epätoivoisesti ajanut veti muita pannuun pari minuuttia tänään ja kuntopiikki on varmaan vielä huomenna siinä kunnossa että voittaa sitten koko roskan.

----------


## plr

> Aika ongelmitta Steven on mukana pysynyt.



Tuohon alamäkeen asti kyllä, kunnes alettiin hakea rajoja. Sitten ei enää pysynyt. Nibali on tunnetusti loistava alamäkiajaja ja siitä paikasta ovat muutkin hyvät ajajat pudonneet. Hyvä kuntopiikki on toki päällä, mistä sekin on sattunut kohdalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## ilmora

Kruijswijkillä kylkiluu murtunut, jatko epävarmaa.

----------


## paaton

> Kruijswijkillä kylkiluu murtunut, jatko epävarmaa.



On kyllä kova äijä, kun ajoi maaliin asti. En usko, että jatkaa murtuneella kylkiluulla huomenna.

Oli kyllä mahtavaa katseltavaa 13h työpäivän jälkeen. Kerrankin eurosport oli korjannut playerinsä oikeaan aikaan.
Nibalille on pakko nostaa hattua. Ajoi takuulla tarkoituksella heti ensimmäisistä mutkista alkaen täysillä alamäkeen. 
Kruijswijkilllle tuli perinteinen hartialukko, eikä pyörä suostunutkaan kallistumaan mutkan tullessa silmille.

----------


## plr

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/giro...e-pink-jersey/

Kruijswijk kertoo:

“I’ve lost the Giro. I’ve f*cked up everything.”

“It was a stupid mistake on the descent. I just screwed up. I was at my limit at the top and wanted to eat and drink something. I was following the others but made a mistake and ended up in the snow bank."

“The crash wasn’t too bad but my bike was a mess and I couldn’t ride on with it. I lost contact with the leaders, and when it’s like that, you know it’s all over.”

“I can feel that I’ve hurt my ribs and my back. After the finish I was really hurting,” he said. “My morale is broken. I tried to give it everything but my body hurts like hell and so it’s all over."

----------


## marco1

Erittäin hyvin ja kovaahan se Kruijswijk on ajanut koko ajan. Jossain toisella palstalla verrattiin jo vuoteen -89 kun muuan Greg ja 8 cycloturistia ajelivat jossain maaseudulla...
Ja hirveästi töitähän se K on joutunut yksin tekemään koko ajan.

----------


## kervelo

> Hyvä kuntopiikki on toki päällä, mistä sekin on sattunut kohdalle.



Aikoinaan tourissa eräs ajaja kertoi nauttineensa huonon päivän päätteeksi viskiä, mikä auttoi huimaan vauhtiin seuraavan päivän vuorietapilla. Juoma oli niin tehokasta, että nosti testo-tasotkin taivaisiin.  :Hymy:

----------


## Paolo

Eiliset kaatumiset kertovat kyllä jotain kisan kovuudesta. Tuollainen vuorinousu takana ja 3000 ajettua kisakilometriä kolmen viikon aikana.

Hienoa silti jännittää voittajaa vielä kisan tässä vaiheessa..

----------


## ilmora

Kruijswijk starttaa tänään etapille:

"After spinning the legs on the rollers in his hotel this morning, Kruijswijk's LottoNL-Jumbo team confirmed he would be carrying on, despite the fractured rib and pain in his foot and side that he sustained in a crash on yesterday's stage 19."

----------


## Hääppönen

Jo vuosia ihmetellyt tämän päiväisen kaltaista tilannetta; +6 astetta "lämmintä" ja kuskit ajelee pidemmän ajan normi ajoasuissa noissa olosuhteissa. Itsellä olisi virtsaputken tulehdus takuuvarmasti päällä. Hyvä kisa, paras voittakoon!

----------


## kolistelija

> Jo vuosia ihmetellyt tämän päiväisen kaltaista tilannetta; +6 astetta "lämmintä" ja kuskit ajelee pidemmän ajan normi ajoasuissa noissa olosuhteissa. Itsellä olisi virtsaputken tulehdus takuuvarmasti päällä. Hyvä kisa, paras voittakoon!



Ihan mukavan lämmin siinä on kun ajetaan ylämäkeä reippaalla tahdilla.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Ihan mukavan lämmin siinä on kun ajetaan ylämäkeä reippaalla tahdilla.



Jep, siinä vaiheessa vielä työtä tekevissä lihaksissa lämmin...  :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Ja Nibali...

----------


## J T K

Huh huh. Astana pisti isot höökit grilliin ja niin siinä kävi, että Nibali vei Giron voiton. Kruisjwikille pitää nostaa kypärää, että pystyi jatkamaan ja ajamaan hyvän etapin. Taaramäe otti etapin, hienosti virolaiset vain ajavat näitä isoja karkeloita kun Kangertkin oli ratkaisuja tekemässä. Mahtavaa kisaa kaikkinensa, Giro ei pettänyt taaskaan!

----------


## CamoN

Nibalin iskun kohdalla ei huolestuttanut Chavezin puolesta kummemmin, vähän tuntui että Astanan olisi pitänyt eristää Chavez jo aikaisemmin ja rynkyttää kunnolla ennen Nibalin ratkaisua. Mutta Messinan hain ruuti oli lopulta yllättävän paljon kuivempaa, hienosti ajettu.

----------


## Krabba

Olihan katsomisen arvoinen loppu! Nyt voi mennä laittamaan lapsille ruokaa...

----------


## ilmora

Chavezilla on vielä monta vuotta ja voittoa edessä. Samoin Bob Jungelsilla. Kruijswijkin ajo kyllä huikea kun pystyy kestämään noin hyvin kipua.

----------


## pulmark

Kaksi konkaria TOP3, kun Valverde taisi nousta 3. Hieno etappi ja jotenkin odotettu ratkaisu. Chaves ja Kruijswijk taisteli hienosti, samoin Jungels ja Uran. Huominen etappi vielä jäljellä, aikamoinen paukku jos siinä tapahtuisi jotain dramaattista.

----------


## Leopejo

Olipa Giro! Ehdottomasti tämän vuosikymmenen paras (vuotta 2010 en laske tähän vuosikymmeneen). Ja sanoisin näin, vaikkei Nibali olisi voittanut. 

Toivottavasti Tour on yhtä jännittävä.

----------


## Jukka

Oli kyllä kaikkien käänteiden jälkeen lopulta mahtava ympäriajo! Tietenkin huomenna pitää vielä Nibalin ajaa maaliin kolaroimatta pahemmin. Tuntui olevan aika tahto voitto, kaiken saamansa kuran jälkeen oli päättänyt näyttää mihin oikeasti pystyy. Olisin mielelläni suonut myös Kruiswikille voiton, mutta näin tällä kertaa. En kyllä tiedä olisiko hänen kunto ilman kaatumistakaan kestänyt Nibalin kahden viime päivän virettä vastaan?

Muuten, kuinkahan murtunut Kruiswikin kylkiluu lopulta oli (kipeä se varmasti oli), sen verran komeasti ajeli tänään (eikä pahemmin teippauksia näkynyt)?

----------


## PetriV

Olipa kyllä huikea kisa! Oli todella jännittävä seurata miten Nibali painoi yksin kapeata alamäkeä ja perässä tuli Chavez isossa porukassa. Kyllähän tässä vahvin mies voitti, mutta jännäksi kyllä meni.

----------


## Hääppönen

> Olipa Giro! Ehdottomasti tämän vuosikymmenen paras (vuotta 2010 en laske tähän vuosikymmeneen). Ja sanoisin näin, vaikkei Nibali olisi voittanut. 
> 
> Toivottavasti Tour on yhtä jännittävä.



Tässä oli kaikki tästä kisasta. "Paras voittakoon" teemana. Jatkukoon kausi tällä linjalla!

----------


## pulmark

Chavesin vanhempien onnittelut Nibalille maaliintulon jälkeen: 

https://www.facebook.com/giroditalia...3742895618247/

Hieno ele !

----------


## ilmora

Nibali oli kyllä niin vilpittömän onnellinen palkintokorokkeella, että siinä vaiheessa ajatteli oikean miehen voittavan kaksikosta Nibali vs. Chavez.

----------


## r.a.i

Todennäköisesti Kruisin kylkiluussa on ns. hiusmurtuma, joka ei mikään maailmanloppu ole. Tiukkaan siteeseen joutuu kyllä laittamaan, ja se vaikuttaa jonkin verran hengitykseen. Nibalilta kyllä mahtava kaksi päivää. Kunnon ajoitus osui juuri ja juuri nappiin, pari päivää myöhemmin olisi ollut myöhäistä. Oli kyllä mahtava kisa!! Giro ja Vuelta alkavat olla suosikkikisoja tällä menolla, Touri menee monesti jo liikaa kontrollin puolelle...

----------


## paaton

Ensimmäinen fillarikisa jota seurasin. Nämä kaksi viimeistä päivää olivat aika uskomattomia. Kruisviikin piti olla lähes varma voittaja, eikä nibaliin uskoneet edes italialaiset. Viimeisellä etapilla selinit olivat kovasti sitä mieltä, että isku pitäisi tehdä aiemmin. Itse vähän ihmettelin, että miksi kangert jäi auttamaan nibalia ylämäkeen? Eikö siinä laskun tasaisemmassa kohdassa olisi ollut enemmän apua kaverista, vai luottiko nibal niin paljon omiin taitoihinsa, ettei halunnut laskuun ketään eteen?

----------


## ilmora

Giro on kyllä imho isoista kisoista jännittävintä katsottavaa. Tour todellakin on vähän liian laskelmoitu ja nyt kun siellä on kaikki isot kuskit koolla niin ajo menee varmaan melkoiseksi varmisteluksi.

----------


## paaton

> Giro on kyllä imho isoista kisoista jännittävintä katsottavaa. Tour todellakin on vähän liian laskelmoitu ja nyt kun siellä on kaikki isot kuskit koolla niin ajo menee varmaan melkoiseksi varmisteluksi.



Tämä nimenomaan yllätti itsenikin. Olin käsittänyt, että ympäriajot on suunniteltu niin tarkkaan etukäteen, ettei mitään yllätyksiä voi edes tulla.
Nyt melkein sai sen käsityksen, että nämä gladiaattorit olisivatkin normaaleja kuolevaisia ihmisiä.

----------


## JTu

Hieno oli vuoden 2016 Giro! Pari ekaa viikkoa oli tosin hieman tasaisempaa menoa, mutta tämä viimeinen viikko kyllä jälleen tarjosi jännitystä koko rahan edestä.

Viime vuonnakin Giro oli Grand Toureista se kiinnostavin. Toivottavasti Tourilla ja Vueltassa nähtäisiin tänä vuonna enemmän vaihtelevia etappeja myös.

----------


## Leopejo

> Ensimmäinen fillarikisa jota seurasin. Nämä kaksi viimeistä päivää olivat aika uskomattomia. Kruisviikin piti olla lähes varma voittaja, eikä nibaliin uskoneet edes italialaiset. Viimeisellä etapilla selinit olivat kovasti sitä mieltä, että isku pitäisi tehdä aiemmin. Itse vähän ihmettelin, että miksi kangert jäi auttamaan nibalia ylämäkeen? Eikö siinä laskun tasaisemmassa kohdassa olisi ollut enemmän apua kaverista, vai luottiko nibal niin paljon omiin taitoihinsa, ettei halunnut laskuun ketään eteen?



Hienoa, että seurasit! Seuraava askel... seurata jokin näistä kilpailuista paikan päältä. 

Nousut olivat pitkiä ja vaativia, muttei kovin jyrkkiä tuon tason ajajille. Kyllä Kangert sopivaan paikkaan pysäytettiin. Lasku oli kuitenkin nopea ja tekninen, hänestä olisi varmaan ollut enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> Itse vähän ihmettelin, että miksi kangert jäi auttamaan nibalia ylämäkeen? Eikö siinä laskun tasaisemmassa kohdassa olisi ollut enemmän apua kaverista, vai luottiko nibal niin paljon omiin taitoihinsa, ettei halunnut laskuun ketään eteen?



Veikkaan että Kangert vain kangistui nousun viime metreillä ja Nibali ei uskaltanut jäädä hitaampaan peesiin edes hetkeksi. Varmaan alunperin suunnitelmana oli laskea kahdestaan alas.


Lähetetty Tapatalkista, pahoittelen kirotusvirheitä.

----------


## ilmora

> Viime vuonnakin Giro oli Grand Toureista se kiinnostavin. Toivottavasti Tourilla ja Vueltassa nähtäisiin tänä vuonna enemmän vaihtelevia etappeja myös.



Viime vuosi oli kyllä käsittämätöntä trilleriä kun jännitin Contadorin puolesta. Oli lopussa aika lähellä, ettei voinut edes katsoa koko kisaa kun stressasi liikaa.  :Leveä hymy:  Tourin kanssa ehdoton inhokki on se tilanne, että saisi taas seurata Skyn vetojunan tasaista etenemistä. Voi ollakin, että Giron eduksi on juurikin ollut se, että joukkueet aina räjähtävät välillä palasiksi ja kapteeneita putoaa kelkasta, eivätkä tiimit myöskään kykene niin jyrääviin suorituksiin vaan ratkaisu jää juurikin enemmän yksilötasolle.

----------


## rhubarb

Vmp, oispa Nibali-fani.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

No älkää nyt kuitenkaan hehkuttako Giroa liikaa. Sky tuli tarkoituksenaan dominoida, tämä kaatui vain Landan vatsavaivoihin. Eikä paita olisi lähtenyt lopussa kierrokselle, ellei Kruiswijk olisi toheloinut ja ajanut penkaan. Brambilla on minun sankarini.

----------


## PeeHoo

Vincenzo Nibali osasi näköjään malttaa mielensä kaksi ensimmäistä viikkoa. Aina voi tietysi jossitella, jos Kruiswijk...

Cyclingweeklyssä kyseltiin, että oliko Nibalin Giron alku hidas sen vuoksi, että vaihtoi vuoden vaihteessa pitemmät kammet ja palasi mekaanisiin vaihtajiin.

Kuulemma 2,5 mm ei vaikuta merkittävästi. 

Juttu: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...ditalia-230562

----------


## ilmora

^^ Toisaalta juurikin noiden yllämainittujen asioiden vuoksi Girosta tuli kiinnostava.

----------


## buhvalo

> Vincenzo Nibali osasi näköjään malttaa mielensä kaksi ensimmäistä viikkoa. Aina voi tietysi jossitella, jos Kruiswijk...
> 
> Cyclingweeklyssä kyseltiin, että oliko Nibalin Giron alku hidas sen vuoksi, että vaihtoi vuoden vaihteessa pitemmät kammet ja palasi mekaanisiin vaihtajiin.
> 
> Kuulemma 2,5 mm ei vaikuta merkittävästi. 
> 
> Juttu: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...ditalia-230562



Nibali lienee pukannut samoja watteja koko kisan ajan. Muut on vaan väsynyt. Tai ainakin Kruijswik hyytyi (verrattuna mäkitempoon) tai ei tarvinnut käyttää kaikkia reservejä perjantaina ennen kolariaan. Ja kolarin jälkeen ja launtaina ratkaisupaikossa irtos enää 40-50W vähemmän kuin mäkitempossa.

----------


## FP3

> Viime vuosi oli kyllä käsittämätöntä trilleriä kun jännitin Contadorin puolesta. Oli lopussa aika lähellä, ettei voinut edes katsoa koko kisaa kun stressasi liikaa.  Tourin kanssa ehdoton inhokki on se tilanne, että saisi taas seurata Skyn vetojunan tasaista etenemistä. Voi ollakin, että Giron eduksi on juurikin ollut se, että joukkueet aina räjähtävät välillä palasiksi ja kapteeneita putoaa kelkasta, eivätkä tiimit myöskään kykene niin jyrääviin suorituksiin vaan ratkaisu jää juurikin enemmän yksilötasolle.



Joo, Giro on aina kaikista Grand Toureista jännittävin ja kiinnostavin, Tour de France on kuiva kun ei paljon mitään tapahdu ja kaikki on niin ennalta suunniteltua että välillä tuntuu siltä että voisi jättää kokonaan ajamatta.

Girossa mennään eikä meinata.  :Hymy: 

Tällä yhteisellä matkallamme.

----------


## kmw

> .... Brambilla on minun sankarini.



 Sama. Jätkä ajoi ittensä pysyvästi mun mieleen ekaks keväällä Strade Bianche:ssa ja nyt Girossa. Kerrassaan huimia suorituksia. Mithän kaikkea hää ehtiikään vielä saavuttaa yhteisillä matkoillamme?

----------


## Jabadabado

Oli kyllä hieno ja jännittävä Giro, enpä olisi vielä perjantain etapin alkaessa uskonut että Nibali voisi nousta voittajaksi mutta niin vain Messinan hai löysi jalkansa viime hetkillä ja kun samaan aikaan Kruiswijk teki pahan ajovirheen laskussa ja onnistui hukkaamaan selvän johtonsa niin kilpailusta tulikin tiukka ja lopulta Nibali siis ajoi kuin ajoikin voittoon. Näin Nibalin kannattajana siis todella hieno loppu Girolle, vaikka myönnän että sääli Kruiswijkin kannalta kuinka mies sen varmalta näyttäneen voittonsa menetti. No laskutaito on yksi Nibalin vahvuuksista ja tällä kertaa alamäkien hallinta nousi isoon rooliin. Toivotaan että Kruiswijkin aika tulee vielä, ettei tuo yksi hassi jää painolastiksi uralle.

----------


## ajelee

Kypärän nosto Nibalille ja myös Astanalle. Se teami teki kovaa hommia parina viime päivänä ja ihan perinteisellä tyylillä ilman isoja yllätyksiä, mutta silti muut eivät pystyneet vastaamaan.

----------


## Cat

Hyvä että pyöräily on mennyt luonnollisemmaksi. Ei enään turboja. Nyt vapaasti hengittäjiä.

----------

